# Spannungsprüfung



## Razer09573 (11. November 2013)

*Spannungsprüfung*

Hey Community,

bin auf der Suche nach ein Spannungsmesser der 2 Stellen nach den Komma auslesen kann villt auch sogar mehr.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## the.hai (11. November 2013)

*AW: Spannungsprüfung*

und in welchem spannungsbereich?

kV?^^


----------



## Razer09573 (11. November 2013)

Wie z.b. 1,23.... Volt ?


----------



## Superwip (11. November 2013)

*AW: Spannungsprüfung*

Welcher Messbereich?

Wenn es nur um Kleinspannung geht nimm einfach irgendein Billig Multimeter aus dem Baumarkt.


----------



## mülla1 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Spannungsprüfung*

Budget? wie genau soll es sein? ich denke da kann man von 10 euro im preis bis auf mehrere hunderter hoch gehen. das hängt letztenendes immer davon ab was genau du brauchst


----------



## Razer09573 (13. November 2013)

Ich brauch den Prüfmesser um Spannung auf einendem mainboard zu messen.


----------



## Skygate (13. November 2013)

*AW: Spannungsprüfung*

@Razer: Hast ne PM


----------



## Razer09573 (13. November 2013)

Ja schicke Seite aber welcher ist empfehlenswert? Bin da Grade am aller  ersten mal so was zu kaufen und was ich da drauf achten muss?


----------



## Skygate (13. November 2013)

*AW: Spannungsprüfung*

Generell solltest Du auf die Messbereiche achten (hier: Möglichst gering). Millivolt machen eigentlich alle Multimeter - An deiner Stelle würde ich mir ein Preisgünstiges holen und Erfahrungen sammeln; Im Zweifelsfall gibts ja 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht...


----------



## Razer09573 (13. November 2013)

Ist dies gut für mich geeignet? 
http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/MzU2OT...meter/RMS_Digital_Multimeter_UNI_T_UT61E.html


----------



## the.hai (14. November 2013)

*AW: Spannungsprüfung*

das ding ist m.m. maßlos übertrieben um "nur" ein paar kleine spannungen ZU MESSEN.

Digital-Multimeter PM 110 - Messtechnik / Uhren - Messtechnik - Multimeter - Pollin Electronic

Digital-Multimeter PDMM-390 - Messtechnik / Uhren - Messtechnik - Multimeter - Pollin Electronic

Digital-Multimeter MASTECH MS8233B - Messtechnik / Uhren - Messtechnik - Multimeter - Pollin Electronic

bei deiner fragestellung geh ich jetzt nich von aus, dass du der Profi bist^^


----------



## the.hai (14. November 2013)

*AW: Spannungsprüfung*

ich hab mir für meine modellbau und pc sachen damals fürn 5er ein multimeter beim PLUS gekauft^^

damit kann man alles bis 20v genügend durchmessen


----------



## Razer09573 (14. November 2013)

Ja für Spannungen bis 400V wollt ich mir schon holen. Weil ich selber Schweißgeräte habe die ab und zu Reparaturen benötigen sowie den allgemeinen Gebrauch Elektronik im Hausbau.
Bin halt Grade in ein Haus eingezogen und muss die ein oder andere Sache darin gebaut werden.


----------

